# Fawn in distress



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

With many areas in the northern parts of the USA experiencing the worst winter in many a year deer winter kill was at a all time high.
Some states have already issues statements that this year (2014) hunting will be bucks only.
Seeing fawns are now being born it is time to go after the coyotes with fawn in distress calls and slow down there fawn killing ways.
I could care less about the coyotes fur I care about the deer herd more than any thing.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The only time I don't kill coyotes is from April 1 to June 1. I just don't want pups starving in the den. Any other time kill them when you see them. It's coyote killing time for sure now that the fawns are dropping. It's a perfect time for a fawn in distress. The little foam fawn decoy should be good now too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Walking the pup last evening in the vacant field, We get to the back fence and make the turn to go along the creek. All of a sudden Coyotes let go with the howling across the creek and up the hill. They are in my woods in the north east corner.
Hustle the pup back to her pen. go in the house grab the swift and two mouth calls, tell wife I think we lost a fawn to the coyotes and I'll be back late so eat supper without me. I go all the way back and get in a deer blind, leave the door open so I can watch out it as well as the windows. I start calling with a fawn in distress call. About 5 minutes a does comes out of the heavy brush at a trot. She circles the deer blind and finally goes over the hill crosses the creek going to the field where I had been with the pup. I start the fawn in trouble calling again. About 10 minutes another doe comes running flat out thru the brush. I grab the rifle as I just know a coyote is on her heels. she circles the deer blind twice and again goes over the hill to the field. Decided to try the fawn call one more time. A third doe comes from a completely different area sees me move in the blind grabbing the rifle. She snorts and takes off at a dead run for the field. I wait about 10 minutes and use the rabbit squealer call. So I was back there for about 50 minutes total and never seen a coyote.
That's about 30 minutes longer than we normally do a set. I figure they had gotten a fawn and we not hunger any longer. Going to call the neighbor behind me today and see about doing some sets in their woods about 120 acres

 Al


----------

